# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Programmation et consommation electrique

## Tesing

Hello,

c'est pas ma proccupation principale au quotidien, mais la consommation lectrique de mon PC est lie aux programmes qui l'utilisent.

Je me demande si optimiser les programmes pour viter les accs disques, mmoires, les cycles CPU inutiles pourrait avoir un effet significatif en terme de consommation lectrique ? 

 :8O:

----------


## sevyc64

Sur un PC, peu probable

Cumul sur des millions de PC  travers le monde, a commencerais sans doute  devenir visible.

Mais il y a dj plus simple, teindre (pas mis en veille, mais carrment teint avec le bouton) son PC/cran/Enceinte/imprimante/tlviseur/lecteurs DVD et autres/Disques NAS/Cafetire/........ lorsqu'ils ne sont pas utiliss, dbrancher tout ce qui est alimentation externe (imprimante, chargeur de PC/tlphone, ....) lorsqu'ils ne sont pas utiliser, car ils consomment mme lorsque l'appareil qu'ils alimentent est teint.

Au bout d'un an, tu vas dj voir la diffrence sur ta facture d'lectricit, pouvant aller jusqu' 20% et plus suivant ton quipement.

Dans une maison classique, finalement seul le frigo et le conglateur devrait consomm en permanence. Tout le reste peut-tre dbranch lorsqu'il n'est pas utilis, et c'est autant d'conomie

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Dans une maison classique, finalement seul le frigo et le conglateur devrait consomm en permanence. Tout le reste peut-tre dbranch lorsqu'il n'est pas utilis, et c'est autant d'conomie


Et la Box pour le Tlphone ? Ah non, c'est vrai, tu la branches que quand quelqu'un t'applent !  ::roll:: 

Et les rveilles ? Ben tu les branches que pour qu'ils sonnent avant et aprs a sert  rien ! 

J'aime p les colos !  ::calim2::

----------


## sevyc64

> Et la Box pour le Tlphone ? Ah non, c'est vrai, tu la branches que quand quelqu'un t'applent !


Dsl, si je suis pas moderne, mais j'ai conserv ma ligne FT avec le vieux tlphone lou, pas besoin d'lectricit  la maison pour le faire fonctionner.
Bon c'est sur, c'est trop pratique, quand on a plus de courant sous la tempte, que les lignes lectriques sont coupes (j'ai la chance d'avoir une ligne tlphone enterre), que plus aucun relais GSM ne fonctionne,  on peut quand mme appeler les secours.




> Et les rveilles ? Ben tu les branches que pour qu'ils sonnent avant et aprs a sert  rien !


Un bon vieux rveil mcanique fait trs bien l'affaire, en plus le tictac te berce le soir pour t'endormir.
Par contre c'est chiant, il faut penser  le remonter, sinon c'est le patron qui me rveille le matin avec ma ligne tlphone jamais en panne  ::P: 




> J'aime p les colos !


Moi non plus, j'aime pas les ecolos qui font de l'cologie politique et qui la plupart du temps n'applique pas  eux mme ce qu'ils prconisent pour la socit.

----------


## hiko-seijuro

au pire tu fais comme moi. Tu mets tout ce qui peut etre eteint ensemble. Ce qui doit rester allum sur une autre prise. Comme ca tu coupes ce qui n'est pas utile.

----------


## LooserBoy

Il y a aussi la possibilit d'aller vivre chez un(e) pote. Ainsi, ta facture d'lectricit et l'empreinte carbone de ton logement va considrablement chuter...  ::aie:: 

Plus srieusement et pour revenir au sujet principal, je pense qu'en choisissant du matriel informatique le plus adapt  son utilisation, on peut dj faire une petite conomie d'nergie...
En effet, on a pas besoin d'avoir une Ferrari pour aller au supermarch. Donc si on ne joue pas ou si peu, on a pas besoin d'une configuration "Gamer" qui sera beaucoup plus nergivore qu'une configuration type EEEBox/EEETop qui suffit amplement pour du surf, de la bureautique et lecture multimdia... et qui ne consomme pratiquement rien (~30-50W en moyenne).
De plus, au prix o sont vendues ces bbtes ~300, on peut trs bien avoir, en plus, une configuration plus muscle qui n'est allume qu'en cas de besoin...

----------


## Louis Griffont

Oui, on peut mme ne plus se servir d'lectricit, de voitures, de trains, de gaz, et vivre comme des hommes de cro-magnons !  ::roll:: 

Franchement, c'est nul tous ces discours sur l'conomie d'nergie ! On sait que a ne changera rien, 2/3 pquins qui vont conomiser 1Watt/par an !  ::roll:: 

De vrais conomies sont ralisables. Pourquoi les enseignes de magasins restent allumes toute la nuit ? Pourquoi les villes sont mieux claires la nuit que le jour ?  :8O:

----------


## LooserBoy

> Oui, on peut mme ne plus se servir d'lectricit, de voitures, de trains, de gaz, et vivre comme des hommes de cro-magnons !


Oh oui! Ramener la demoiselle par les cheveux, de gr ou de force, dans la caverne...  ::zoubi:: 

Ce n'est pas parce qu'on se pose des questions sur l'utilisation plus citoyenne des progrs technologiques qu'on fait, qu'on refuse le progrs lui-mme...




> Franchement, c'est nul tous ces discours sur l'conomie d'nergie ! On sait que a ne changera rien, 2/3 pquins qui vont conomiser 1Watt/par an !


Si 2/3 pquins arrivent  conomiser quelques watts par heure et que cela devient intressant sur la facture  la fin, c'est un argumentaire plus que valable pour motiver l'entourage (les histoires de porte-monnaie ont toujours plus d'attrait pour monsieur/madame lambda).

De proche en proche, on peut facilement atteindre du monde et augmenter le nombre de pquins.
C'est vrai que, comme tout nouveau comportement, il faut du temps pour que cela s'tende.

Enfin, a ne fait pas de mal de tenter d'agir en accord avec sa conscience...




> De vrais conomies sont ralisables. Pourquoi les enseignes de magasins restent allumes toute la nuit ? Pourquoi les villes sont mieux claires la nuit que le jour ?


Trs bon sujet pour ouvrir un dbat, lancer des ptitions et contacter nos trs chers (oui, trs chers  ::mrgreen:: ) lus...  ::zoubi::

----------


## Furikawari

> De vrais conomies sont ralisables. Pourquoi les enseignes de magasins restent allumes toute la nuit ? Pourquoi les villes sont mieux claires la nuit que le jour ?


Ma prfre ce sont les climatisations  fond dans lesdits magasins, avec les portes grandes ouvertes... Peut-tre croient-ils lutter contre le rchauffement ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Ma prfre ce sont les climatisations  fond dans lesdits magasins, avec les portes grandes ouvertes... Peut-tre croient-ils lutter contre le rchauffement ?


+1000 
Cette bouffe d'air chaud l'hiver et froid l't quand on rentre dans une magasin ...  ::evil::

----------


## Lyche

> Franchement, c'est nul tous ces discours sur l'conomie d'nergie ! On sait que a ne changera rien, 2/3 pquins qui vont conomiser 1Watt/par an !


Il n'y a pas de petits gestes quand on est 60 Millions a les faire

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,

Et bien rassurez-vous dj un peu. Vous allez faire des conomies d'nergie forces.

Vive les ampoules  basse consommation.

J'ai fait un essai l'anne dernire : 2 ampoules de marque Philips. Un peu plus de 8 euros. 3 mois de fonctionnement.

Fonctionnement annonc : 8 ans  raison d'une heure par jour soit 2920 (en ne tenant pas compte des annes bissextiles !).

Cela veut dire qu'en moyenne j'ai d utiliser mes ampoules 32 h par jour !!!

Je n'ai pas de chance ? Est-ce que si je rapporte les ampoules au magasin je vais tre rembours.

----------


## LooserBoy

> Cela veut dire qu'en moyenne j'ai d utiliser mes ampoules 32 h par jour !!!


 :8O:  Une distortion spatiotemporelle?  ::aie:: 




> Je n'ai pas de chance ? Est-ce que si je rapporte les ampoules au magasin je vais tre rembours.


Je pense plus qu'en contactant le service client de Philips, tu pourrais ventuellement avoir au moins une explication et peut-tre des bons de rduction ou mieux un remboursement.

Elle sont tombes comment en panne? Elles ont refus de s'allumer?

----------


## Invit

LooserBoy,

Et oui, tout simplement refus de s'allumer. Bien sr je les ai branches sur d'autres douilles pour vrifier.

Je referai un essai mais un  la fois car quitte  ne pas participer aux conomies d'nergie sur ce point, je ne suis pas prt  acheter x ampoules tous les 3 mois et mme pas tous les ans.

----------


## Louis Griffont

Moi, c'est le flou concernant ces ampoules qui me fait le plus peur.

Certaines marques annoncent 11W >> 100 W classiques, d'autres annoncent  15 W >>> 100 W classiques, etc...

En plus, comme ce n'est quasiment pas vrifiable... je pense que ces chiffres sont donns en lanant un d !  ::mouarf:: 

Quand on voit l'clairage que l'on obtient ! J'ai mis une 11 W (annonce 100 W) dans ma cuisine, maintenant on a l'impression d'tre dans un sous-sol d'une vieille bibliothque ! Le genre, claire par un non datant des annes 50 au milieu de la salle, et qui est cens donner de la clart dans une pice de 200 m remplie d'tagres allant jusqu'au plafond !  ::mouarf:: 

Le progrs, c'est bien ! Grce aux ampoules basses consommation, on va revivre comme dans les annes 50, et cot pollution, on ne saura pas quoi faire des gaz contenus dedans !

----------


## LooserBoy

> Je referai un essai mais un  la fois car quitte  ne pas participer aux conomies d'nergie sur ce point, je ne suis pas prt  acheter x ampoules tous les 3 mois et mme pas tous les ans.


C'est clair qu'en voyant la douloureuse, changer d'ampoules "conomiques" tous les trois mois n'est pas viable.




> Moi, c'est le flou concernant ces ampoules qui me fait le plus peur.
> 
> Certaines marques annoncent 11W >> 100 W classiques, d'autres annoncent  15 W >>> 100 W classiques, etc...
> 
> En plus, comme ce n'est quasiment pas vrifiable... je pense que ces chiffres sont donns en lanant un d !


Cette conversion correspond  la quantit de lumire mise  une certaine distance (dont je ne me souviens plus) sur une certaine surface par rapport aux caractristiques d'une incandescence... (je ne sais pas si je suis clair, pas encore pris mon nime caf...  ::oops::  )




> Quand on voit l'clairage que l'on obtient ! J'ai mis une 11 W (annonce 100 W) dans ma cuisine, maintenant on a l'impression d'tre dans un sous-sol d'une vieille bibliothque ! Le genre, claire par un non datant des annes 50 au milieu de la salle, et qui est cens donner de la clart dans une pice de 200 m remplie d'tagres allant jusqu'au plafond !


Ces ampoules donnent effectivement une lumire  laquelle on est peu ou pas habitu. D'autant plus, que l'oeil humain est un peu moins rceptif  des couleurs froides. On a plus l'habitude aux couleurs chaudes des lampes  incandescence, auxquelles on est lgrement plus sensible. Nanmoins, on peut choisir, maintenant, entre diffrents modles qui donnent des couleurs un peu plus sympas.

Un phnomne que j'ai observ quand on a install ce genre de lampes dans la salle de sjour, toute en longueur et disposant d'ouvertures seulement aux extrmits, est le temps ncessaire pour que la lampe donne toute sa puissance lumineuse... Comme si l'ampoule avait besoin d'un temps de "chauffe" avant d'tre efficace.

C'est sr qu'elles doivent encore tre amliores et qu'on doit s'y habituer.

----------


## souviron34

> De vrais conomies sont ralisables. Pourquoi les enseignes de magasins restent allumes toute la nuit ? Pourquoi les villes sont mieux claires la nuit que le jour ?


 ::ccool:: 


Comme je l'avais dit ailleurs, par exemple  Montral et dans les grandes villes canadiennes c'est le cas depuis 3 ou 4 ans : tous les centre-villes et les tours s'teignent  22H..





> Il n'y a pas de petits gestes quand on est 60 Millions a les faire



C'est vrai, mais 60 millions qui russissent  conomiser 0.01% de la production, on peut pas vraiment dire que c'est de l'efficacit  ::aie::  surtout en tant obliger de remplacer tout son matriel...


Alors ils ont fait un peu d'effort depuis le dbut de l'anne, mais il y a encore du travail (_formes non adaptes aux "anciens" abat-jours,  plus d'ampoules  vis qu' bayonettes (alors que l'quipement en douilles en Fance est plus  bayonettes qu' douilles...), ..._)






> Le progrs, c'est bien ! Grce aux ampoules basses consommation, on va revivre comme dans les annes 50, et cot pollution, on ne saura pas quoi faire des gaz contenus dedans !



 ::mrgreen:: 

Quoi ? tu oses te poser des questions sur un geste "cologique" ??  ::aie:: 

Ce que j'aime bien, c'est surtout qu'on nous rebat les oreilles de recyclage, alors que quand mme dans les ampoules  incandescence c'est verre, cuivre, et gaz inerte, et que l c'est que du trs difficilement recyclable...

----------


## Rami

> Comme je l'avais dit ailleurs, par exemple  Montral et dans les grandes villes canadiennes c'est le cas depuis 3 ou 4 ans : tous les centre-villes et les tours s'teignent  22H..


A noter l'importance d'avoir une politique cohrente comme ici une heure prcise. En effet, les process de production d'lectricit et l'equilibrage des reseaux ne permettent pas un ajustement en temps rel, au contraire les prdictions sont centrales dans ce domaine (la menace de black out n'est pas si vieille que ca pour nous le rappeller). Ceci amoindrit l'impact de la rduction de consommation "individuelle". Ce n'est pas inutile, mais c'est malheureusement beaucoup moins impactant qu'une norme systematique dans ce domaine particulier...
Comme je disait la prdiction est hyper importante et donc la production se fait toujours en surcapacit et le modle de prediction attend d'avoir une confirmation nette, rpt , etc... avant de revoir  la baisse.


Sinon +1 Souviron et autre pour le bilan globale des ampoules basses conso, la encore il est loin d'etre clair et certains n'hesite pas  surfer sur la vague.
Si on prends comme autre exemple les systeme d'eclairage  LED, tres souvant apres la faible consommation l'argument massue est la dure de vie de la LED... on occulte souvant la dure de vie du circuit de controle qui depend normement de la qualit des composants et du montage (autrement dit le systeme basse consommation LED achet a pas cher mont avec des composant a pas cher avec une main d'oeuvre a pas cher n'aura vraisemblablement pas le temps de vie qu'on nous a temps vant...)
Le principe est bon, mais le consommateur est souvant flou de la possiblit de pouvoir faire un vrai choix "clair"

Je pense qu'on peut obtenir du materiel correcte (meme si on a encore peut de recul sur une utilisation "massive" et longue sur ce type de materiel), mais il vaut mieux recouper des critres comme "marque reconnue", "prix dans la moyenne" (et pas significativement inferieur) ... enfin les classiques quoi... mais on a pas  ma connaissance de guaranties mme si l'unique composant LED lui meme est, par nature, tres durable. 

edit:
quelques fautes + un ajout du paragraphe final

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,

Juste une petite constatation :

je ne sais pas si l'hypermarch le plus proche de chez moi est reprsentatif de la moyenne nationale, mais j'y ai constat qu'il ne reste plus dans le rayon, en ce qui concerne les ampoules  incandescence, que quelques exemplaires =< 40 w.

Les dates prvues pour l'arrt de la vente sont :


 janvier 2010,  partir de 75 W, juillet 2010,  partir de 60 W, septembre 2011,  partir de 40 W, janvier 2013,  partir de 25 W.
Bien sr  priori, il est plus rentable de vendre des ampoules  8  et bien plus qu' environ 1 .

D'accord pour faire des conomies d'nergie, mais pas, en contrepartie, payer encore plus de taxes pour le recyclage et surtout beaucoup plus cher le produit sans garantie de la dure de vie de celui-ci surtout si Rami qui a l'air d'tre bien au "courant" a raison :

Citation :



> on occulte souvent la dure de vie du circuit de contrle qui dpend normment de la qualit des composants et du montage (autrement dit le systme basse consommation LED achet  pas cher mont avec des composant  pas cher avec une main d'oeuvre  pas cher n'aura vraisemblablement pas le temps de vie qu'on nous a temps vant...)

----------


## Aurelien.Regat-Barrel

> Sur un PC, peu probable


Mais sur un Mac, il faut croire que oui !
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1473

C'est marrant car aprs avoir lu ce truc chez Apple j'ai commenc  me poser cette mme question de l'impact d'un algorithme sur la consommation nergtique globale. C'est un remake de l'effet papillon en fait. C'est un argument supplmentaire pour programmer "vert" en virer les attentes actives et autres consommation lourdes et inutiles du CPU dans son code  ::mrgreen::

----------


## souviron34

> Mais sur un Mac, il faut croire que oui !
> http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1473
> 
> C'est marrant car aprs avoir lu ce truc chez Apple j'ai commenc  me poser cette mme question de l'impact d'un algorithme sur la consommation nergtique globale. C'est un remake de l'effet papillon en fait. C'est un argument supplmentaire pour programmer "vert" en virer les attentes actives et autres consommation lourdes et inutiles du CPU dans son code


 ::calim2:: 

progrmmer vert, cela voudrais dire se servir de ce qui existe dj et pas rinvnter le fil  couper le beurre toutes les 5 minutes...

----------


## Delphi-ne

> Ma prfre ce sont les climatisations  fond dans lesdits magasins, avec les portes grandes ouvertes... Peut-tre croient-ils lutter contre le rchauffement ?


Tout  fait !
Et le chauffeur de bus ou de car qui laisse le moteur tourner au ralenti pendant un quart d'heure avant le prochain dpart.
Et le gros livreur qui laisse le moteur en marche sur le parking pour profiter de la climatisation.
Comme je les aime !

----------


## Supertux

Quelques trucs en vrac :

- Choisir une alimentation certifi "80plus": elle ne descent jamais en dessous de 80% de rendement (et en "bonus" cela chauffe moins forcement). Cf: http://www.80plus.org/
Si l'on prend une alim "grande marque" il y a pas mal de model 80plus, pour une bouse "no-name" inutile d'esprer...

- Pour les veilles normalement les appareils rcents ne posent plus de problme a ce niveaux.

- Pour les LBC si elles sont teintes et clairs souvent elles ne durent effectivement pas : le filament de chauffe claque. Donc exit couloir, wc ect...

Les diffrences d'quivalence entre incadescant / LBC est normale : toutes n'ont pas forcement le mme rendement. Normalement tout fabricant digne de ce nom indique la puissance lumineuse en Lumens sur l'emballage, mesure qui elle permet vraiment de comparer.

Les LBC doivent tre recycl : elles contiennent quelques mg de mercure :
http://www.recylum.com/que-faire-de-...ions-existent/

- Pas mal des lampes LED vendu sont effectivement des m*rdes : par exemple celles composs d'une multitude de petites leds on des montages du genre toutes en sries. Sachant que la tension du resaux electrique n'est pas stable  240V AC...

Pour avoir quelque chose de qualit il faudrais plutot un systme type une alimentation dans le plafond qui alimente diffrent spot  led. La dure de vie de l'alimentation est infrieur  la led: on voit souvent des led vants  100 000h mais je doute fort qu'une alimentation tienne aussi longtemps sans rparation.

- En france on a une lectricit relativement propre grace au nuclaire/hydraulique, mais dans le reste du monde le "roi de l'electricit" c'est le trs polluant charbon :
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Product...en_2004.5B7.5D
Mais ce n'est pas une raison pour gacher l'uranium: avec son utilisation actuel l'ordre de grandeur des ressources disponible est en gros quivalent au ptrole...

Pour augmenter significativement les ressources il y la fameuse fusion bien sur, mais aussi la plus raliste surgnration :
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surgnration
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surg%C3...9n.C3.A9ration

- Ne pas oublier non plus que la fabrication de matereil electronique est gourmand en ressource :
http://www.infoworld.com/t/hardware/...ing-new-pc-601




> According to the study, the manufacturing of one desktop computer and 17-inch CRT (cathode ray tube) monitor requires at least 240 kilograms of fossil fuels, 22 kilograms of chemicals and 1,500 kilograms of water.


Je pense pas que cela est beaucoup changer depuis 2004, j'ai mme plutot entendu dire que les LCD ncessitent plus d'nergie pour etre fabriqu que les CRT, si quelqu'un  des chiffres je suis preneur ?


PS : Pub gratuite pour Jancovici  :;): , pour tre incolable sur les question d'environement, il faut lire : http://www.manicore.com/

----------


## LSRouge

Hello

Merci pour toutes ces infos.

Pour les ampoules basse consommation, je suis en train d'en tester dans mon salon, Sur un cot des ampoules dites classiques, de l'autres les basses conso.
Pour l'instant, rien de special a constater.

Ce qui m'inquiete un peu aussi, ce sont certains ecran de TV plats qui, si j'ai bien compris, ne sont pas encore recyclables ou tres mal ... mais je n'ai pas approfondi plus la question pour le moment. J'ai toujorus ma grosse vieille TV, tant qu'elle fonctionnera, je la garderai !!

Kisous

----------


## Supertux

Les LBC ont tous de mme certains dfauts : temps de chauffe avant d'atteindre leur luminosit maximal et nombre de cycle allumage/extinction lumit ainsi qu'un IRC (Indice de Rendu des Couleurs) moins bon qu'une incandescance. Mais leurs faibles consommation les rends tous de mme intressante pour les pices beaucoup clair.

Pour le recyclage :

Les LBC sont recyclable  93% de leur poid, cf page 9 :
http://www.recylum.com/wp-content/up...NS-RECYLUM.pdf

Je ne sais pas ce qu'il en ai des ecran lcd, mais je pense que l'on doit bien arriv  les recycl vu que l'on y arrive pour les cartes electroniques :
Ademe: Etat de lart des technologies de recyclage de certains DEEE : PAM, tubes cathodiques, cartes et composants lectroniques
Voir les pages 150/152 pour un exemple de valorisation/recyclage :




> Nombre et nature des fractions sortantes, indice de recyclabilit : cf. synoptique
> Le bilan matires prvisionnel donnerait en grande masse :
> 30% de rsines (-> incinration avec rcupration dnergie),
> 25% de fibres (-> utilisation chez Arcelor en substitution de silice),
> 30% mtaux ferreux + Alu+ Cu,
> 5% Plomb+tain, <1% mtaux prcieux ;
> 10% de rsidus (-> CET)
> soit un taux de valorisation de lordre de 90%.


D'ou l'interet de ne pas jeter les appareils electronique/electrique  la poubelle!

----------


## ManusDei

> D'ou l'interet de ne pas jeter les appareils electronique/electrique  la poubelle!


Oui, mais o les jeter ?
J'ai gard mes deux ordinateurs portables prcdents (carte graphique crame pour l'un, carte mre pour l'autre), et je n'ai aucune ide de l'endroit o les jeter.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Oui, mais o les jeter ?
> J'ai gard mes deux ordinateurs portables prcdents (carte graphique crame pour l'un, carte mre pour l'autre), et je n'ai aucune ide de l'endroit o les jeter.


Dans une dchterie.  ::ccool::

----------


## LSRouge

J'allais donner la mme reponse.

J'ai moi un GROS ecran  jeter, j'y vais d'ailleurs ce WE !

On peut y jeter de tout, il y a une benne pour chaque type de dechets (verre, verts, plastique, electromenager, ampoules, piles ...) plus ou moins grande biensur ! ::mouarf:: 

Il n'y en a pas une prt de chez toi ?

----------


## Shirraz

Je code sans PC, tout  la main  ::mouarf::

----------


## minnesota

> Je code sans PC, tout  la main


Et tu gres tes boucles avec un sche-cheveux, c'est a ?  ::aie:: 
C'est pas plus cologique, hein ?

----------


## LSRouge

::ccool::

----------


## Supertux

En plus des dchetteries, thoriquement quand tu achetes un nouvel appareil le vendeur doit te reprendre l'ancien : c'est le "1 pour 1". Par exemple au Ler... M... du coin il y a un grand carton special pour les DEEE (dchets d'quipements lectriques et lectroniques)  cot de celui pour les nons/LBC. Mais en pratique j'ai pas l'impression que beaucoup de vendeurs respectent cette loi...

----------


## souviron34

de toutes faons a change quoi dans le fond ???


Il a fallu dpenser de l'nergie et des matires premires pour fabriquer ton nouveau joujou, et il en faudra pour dtruire l'ancien...

Que tu payes une taxe et qu'une loi concentre la reprise par les revendeurs ne change rien au fond cologique du problme...

La seule vraie solution est de ne changer que lorsque c'est absolument ncessaire, qu'il n'y a plus de possibilits de rparer, etc etc...

----------


## dams78

> de toutes faons a change quoi dans le fond ???
> 
> 
> Il a fallu dpenser de l'nergie et des matires premires pour fabriquer ton nouveau joujou, et il en faudra pour dtruire l'ancien...
> 
> Que tu payes une taxe et qu'une loi concentre la reprise par les revendeurs ne change rien au fond cologique du problme...
> 
> La seule vraie solution est de ne changer que lorsque c'est absolument ncessaire, qu'il n'y a plus de possibilits de rparer, etc etc...


J'ai pas tout suivit dans tes propros l, mais si il y a des produits nocifs dans l'appareil il faut bien le "recycler" plutt que de balancer a dans la nature, du coup je vois pas trop le rapport avec la taxe.

----------


## ManusDei

> J'ai pas tout suivit dans tes propros l, mais si il y a des produits nocifs dans l'appareil il faut bien le "recycler" plutt que de balancer a dans la nature, du coup je vois pas trop le rapport avec la taxe.


Tout n'est pas recyclable justement. Ou certains produits ne sont pas recycls car a cote beaucoup trop cher.

----------


## souviron34

> J'ai pas tout suivit dans tes propros l, mais si il y a des produits nocifs dans l'appareil il faut bien le "recycler" plutt que de balancer a dans la nature, du coup je vois pas trop le rapport avec la taxe.


je dis que recycler c'est quand mme dpenser de l'nergie et des ressources..

Le mieux est d'viter de recycler.. Pas de jeter.. D'utiliser au maximum de la dure possible...


Et donc d'viter de se dire "_bah! Y'a une taxe et le revendeur le reprend, donc c'est colo.. Je peux me payer le dernier tel ou le dernier ordi  ma mode_"...

Le mieux est de garder son tel (si on tlphone) ou son ordi , tant qu'il rempli les conditions de ce pourquoi il a t fait...


(_d'o mes protestations vhmentes  propos de "faut-il interdire IE6" et tous les gaspillages de pubs, de mmoire, de vitesses, dues aux nouvelles pages, aux naims falsh, et  tout.... J'ai besoin d'un ordi our travailler, donc en gros diter des textes, compiler, et faire tourner qques progs.. Quelques passages sur le Net pour quelques recherches. Point-Barre.._)

----------


## Shirraz

En mme temps les gens sont pousss  toujours achet nouveau... La population a vraiment le cul entre deux chaises :
- il faut acheter, acheter, acheter, parce que sinon t'es plus  la mode, parce que ton salon sera moins bien quip que le pote, parce que t'en a "besoin"...
- il faut conomiser, conomiser, conomiser, parce que la Terre est souille, parce que c'est la crise, parce que les retraites vont pas tre payes par le Saint-Esprit...


Et la prime  la casse est tout sauf cologique... Combien de voiture trs suffisamment propres sont maintenant entasss dans des terrains vagues parce que les casses sont surcharges ? L o la prime aurait t bien plus utile, c'est d'aider les personnes  rparer / optimiser leur vhicule pour qu'ils polluent moins, mais non, on prfre jeter  la poubelle des 106 encore viables pour refourguer des 307 qui ne seront pas beaucoup moins polluante (si on "optimisait" la vieille 106), mais qui a consomm de la matire, qui aura tout plein d'lectronique (plus de choses dans la voiture, plus de choses  recycler) et qui en plus rajoute la clim' ! 



Bref, je rejoint Souviron, et en ralit on pas le cul entre deux chaises, on l'a bien install au fond d'un bon fauteuil qui allie trs bien "l'conomie / l'environnement"  la consommation...


M'enfin, le pire paradoxe reste les types qui distribuent des tracts aux propos cologiques (pourquoi gcher tout ce papier et cette encre ?)

----------


## souviron34

> en ralit on pas le cul entre deux chaises, on l'a bien install au fond d'un bon fauteuil qui allie trs bien "l'conomie / l'environnement"  la consommation...


Et surtout en se donnant bonne conscience  ::roll::  en donnant des leons et en disant "moi ch'suis colo"...

----------


## Shirraz

> Et surtout en se donnant bonne conscience  en donnant des leons et en disant "moi ch'suis colo"...



Oui c'ets compris dans "l'argumentaire" bien que je ne sois pas explicite. Il est de notorit publique que la voiture n'a jamais t aussi propre depuis que la quantit de rejet en CO2 a dtrn la consommation de carburant au 100 comme argument de vente principal  ::ccool::

----------


## Supertux

Le recyclage des matires premires consomme moins d'nergie que d'en extraire de nouvelles et parfois accessoirement vite de raser un morceau de foret pour y faire une mine de cuivre  ciel ouvert. En tout cas je ne connait pas de contre exemple o le recyclage est plus nefaste que la mise en decharge telle quel (du moins dans les pays riche). Aprs il est vrai qu'il peut avoir l'effet pervers de pousser aux gachis en donnant un peu trop "bonne conscience"...

souviron34, dans le fond je suis d'accord avec toi que le mieux est de faire durer, c'est ce que j'ai tendance  faire en acheter des choses de qualits, mais un jour ou l'autre cela devient forcment un dchet. Ou desfois remplacer plus que necessaire peut tre un plaisir que l'on s'accorde (carte graphique pour les jeux par ex.). Reste evidament ceux qui ont la "frnsie consumriste" (cad rien de moins que la plupart des gens)... Dans tout les cas je pense qu'il faut se garder de tomber dans le "moralisme" de ce que consomme le voisin car comme ce n'est pas la meme chose que nous cela ne peut tre qu'inutile forcment... Si ceux qui cre des pollutions et des dchets payent le nettoyage et le traitement de ceux ci, personellement, je n'y vois pas de problme. C'est maleuresement loin d'tre toujours le cas.

----------


## souviron34

> Ou desfois remplacer plus que necessaire peut tre un plaisir que l'on s'accorde (*carte graphique pour les jeux par ex.*).


Donc voil un colo qui, pour un JEU, c'est  dire quelque chose de totalement non-ncessaire, gaspille et provoque du dchet ET des dpenses d'nergie... ::aie::  ::aie:: 


Voil exactement la raison (_bien que je pense que tu penses le contraire de toi-mme_) du "consumrisme"...

Quand une machine  laver devient foutue, quand un frigo, pte, il est totalement normal de le remplacer.. 

Bien que n'tant pas un besoin vital, c'est une des grandes dlivrances que nous a apport la technologie par rapport aux millnaires prcdents...

Mais maintenant, pour un JEU et pour NOTRE plaisir, nous acceptons de faire une entorse  nos sacro-saints prceptes, qu'on s'efforce par ailleurs d'inculquer aux autres en leur disant que c'est le Mal de gaspiller...

Dsol de te le dire, mais tu es parfaitement reprsentatif de cette socit...

 ::roll::  ::roll:: 







> Si ceux qui cre des pollutions et des dchets payent le nettoyage et le traitement de ceux ci, personellement, je n'y vois pas de problme. C'est maleuresement loin d'tre toujours le cas.


_Vois-tu  quel point ton raisonnement et ta vie est (sont) biais(s) ?_
Tu te crois colo, mais tu justifies par *l'ARGENT* !!!!!!![


Parce qu'on paye, alors a va...


Mais l'atmosphre ou les ressources naturelles, elles s'en foutent royalement, de ton argent.... !!!

Ce qui leur importent, c'est qu'on en prenne *moins*, c'est tout...


C'est comme la taxe carbone.. Quand je vois, comme pour le sommet de Copenhague, des milliers de journalstes aller faire des reportages au Groenland, et qui proclament "on a pay la taxe carbone quivalente", a  a fait quoi ? 

Est-ce que a a diminu la pollution? Est-ce que a a amlior l'atmosphre ?

Absolument pas, au contraire.. Ils ont pris l'avion, et les fumes de krosne ont pollu l'atmosphre, et les dchets de leur bouffe et de leurs toilettes la terre et ventuellement les rivires/ocan d'un pays soi-disant en danger, et leurs repas aux restaus ont pariticp au problme de la surpche (_au Gronland, en hiver, tu vas manger du poisson, en gnral, ou bien si tu manges de la viande c'est qu'elle vient des Prairies amricaines ou canadiennes, par avion ou camion, aprs avoir fait 4000 kms_)..


Et c'est pareil pour ta carte graphique, ton tel, etc etc...

La justification de l'argent est uniquement un prtexte pour continuer la vie qu'on a en se donnant bonne conscience...



Vous vous f..tez de la gueule des 68-ards, mais au moins eux, leurs communauts et rves et protestations, ils les mettaient en pratique.. Ils partaient vivre en Lozre, en Californie ou en Grce,  la campagne, et cultivaient leurs propres lgumes, levaient des moutons, redevenaient des menuisiers, des tisserands, provoquaient des concerts de loin en loin parce que justement ils vivaient eux-mmes sans lectricit, etc etc..



Z'tes juste des p'tits rigolos bien assis dans votre confort qui ne voulez par remettre en question le monde, mais juste vous donner bonne conscience...

----------


## Shirraz

Bon a va, avant de rentrer en France je me suis juste pris un Asus K40-IJ de 14", qui est tout juste puissant pour ce que je fais (dv + trucs "bateaux" sans trop jouer aux jeux  part Sim City  ::mrgreen::  )


 ::P: 



PS : et plus d'une fois ma mre m'a fait aller rcuprer des meubles jets prs des poubelles pour les repeindre et les garder. Y'en a deux qu'on a toujours 5 ans aprs  ::mouarf:: 


PS : en parlant de jeter ce qui peut encore tre utile : ne jetez pas vos habits  la poubelle quand il pourraient tre encore ports, mettez les plutt dans les conteners de la Croix Rouges, a servira toujours (et a servait quand j'tais petit).

----------


## LSRouge

Hello

Je suis du genre  conserver. Ma voiture a 12 ans, elle a un pot catalytique, tant qu'elle roulera, je la garde.
Mon mari a chang la sienne il y a deux ans, c'est une golf 3 portes (pas pratique avec 3 enfants), nous l'avons revendue et elle roule toujours ... Celle qu'il a achet (occasion), j'espere qu'elle durera longtemps.

Pour le reste, c'est pareil ! Mais j'ai toujours ete comme cela. Cela me semble logique de ne pas jeter un objet qui fonctionne.

Pour les vetements, je donne si je connais quelqu'un qui aurait besoin (en regardant autour de nous, parfois ... ca peut aider) sinon, dans les bacs ...

Chacun fait au mieux .... ::mrgreen::

----------


## Supertux

Oula, oula, souviron34 du calme  :;):   :;):  Je ne prtend pas du tout tre "ecologiste" mais plutot "environementaliste" c'est trs diffrent! Par exemple je n'ai aucun problme avec le nuclaire et les ogm. Au contraire vouloir fermer une centrale nuclaire pour la remplacer par une au charbon me semble une trs mauvaise ide, uniquement dicte par l'idologie et non par la rationalit des faits.

Entre ne consommer que le strict ncessaire (bon courage pour le dfinir, pour une majorit de la population sur terre une machine  laver est la mme chose que pour toi ma GeForce) et sur-consommer il y a un juste milieu  trouver, qui reste dans "les clous" du durable, de ce que l'on sais faire techniquement avec ce que l'on a comme ressource. Quand on voit certains scnarios trs probable pour l'nergie dans les annes  venir, pas besoin d'tre un 68ard pour se rendre compte qu'il y a un problme.

L'atmosphre et les ressources naturelles n'ont aucune valeur en soi et encore moins de volont. Ce qui leur donne de la valeur est l'utilit qu'elles procurent a nous autre les 6 milliards de bons hommes. Et l'utilisation que l'on en fait me semble plus proche d'une personne qui carbure aux crdits  la consommation que de l'pargne de bon pre de famille.


Enfin, je pense que l'on devrait rester dans la discussion technique sur le GreenIT ce serais plus dans l'esprit de ce forum que de partir dans les trolls politiques interminable...  :;):

----------


## souviron34

je suis d'accord avec toi, je pointais juste du doigt les incohrences...

 ::D:

----------


## ruthcroft

Honnetement une question interessante parce que je sais pas comment y rpondre et je lis attentivement vos interventions.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## chaplin

+1, lors du CODEWAY 4 (en partenarait avec developpez.com ), une session parlait du problme d'optimisation des algorithmes. En gros, selon l'algorithme choisi pour obtenir le mme rsultat, c'est faire tourner un simple PC ou "_tous les supercalculateurs, les ordinateurs, les CPU, GPU de la plante pendant des sicles_".

----------


## chaplin

Vont-ils galement breveter les algorithmes ?

----------

